# BLD Memo Tool



## Keroma12 (May 21, 2015)

*Update (2015 09 15)*: I have made a new version of this tool. It does up to 7x7x7 at the moment, with more features and has more customization options.

BLD Memo Tool is a tool for 3x3x3 BLD. Essentially, you can either enter a scramble and your memo for the scramble, and it will tell you if your memo is correct, or you can enter a scramble and it will generate a valid memo. Everything is explained on the page itself.

Pros

 Enter your own letter scheme and buffers (just the first time, they get saved in cookies)
 Handles flipped edges either in a separate list, or as a two-cycle
 Similarly for corners
 Can set it up to apply scrambles in WCA orientation and provide memo for your solving orientation, if desired
 Handles the following moves in scrambles: F,U,R,L,B,D,f,u,r,l,b,d,M,E,S,x,y,z

Cons

 Does not generate scrambles for you
 Does not generate an actual solution to execute, just the letter pairs
 Does not really have options for dealing with parity
 No pretty pictures of scrambled cubes

This is similar to https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?52985-BLD-execution-trainer so check that out too if you haven't already. I had already started making mine when this came out.

This can be useful for practicing execution only or memo only (for edges only or corners only too if you provide it with such scrambles), and also for post-mortems in the event that you DNF a solve.

Note: I haven't really done much formatting yet, so the boxes don't line up nicely and so on. I'll get to that at some point. Any other feedback/suggestions would be much appreciated. I intend to make the same thing but for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 at some point.

Functional programming is the best. Thanks to Julian for testing it out and finding a bug.


----------



## szalejot (May 21, 2015)

"please like my error i have no taste" - WAT?


----------



## PixelWizard (May 21, 2015)

szalejot said:


> "please like my error i have no taste" - WAT?



Me too :/


----------



## Keroma12 (May 21, 2015)

szalejot said:


> "please like my error i have no taste" - WAT?





PixelWizard said:


> Me too :/



Sorry about that, there was a small bug with cookies. Everything should be working now.


----------



## PixelWizard (May 21, 2015)

First, it really bothers me that I have to fill in each letter.
You could handle this with a button which fills in a standard letter-scheme...

Would be a ton easier to change the ones that are other in mine...


----------



## Keroma12 (May 21, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> First, it really bothers me that I have to fill in each letter.
> You could handle this with a button which fills in a standard letter-scheme...
> 
> Would be a ton easier to change the ones that are other in mine...



I understand that entering your letter scheme can be a slight pain, but you only have to do it once, so I'm not sure if I will make the effort to add such a button. Having said that, I changed the order of the boxes so that they now go in alphabetical order with respect to the Speffz letter scheme.


----------



## adimare (May 22, 2015)

Very cool! Maybe if you just fill the inputs with Speffz letters and usual buffers (UBL and DF) that'll take care of the issue. Users that use Speffz (most) would only have to click one button to get started.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 11, 2015)

adimare said:


> Very cool! Maybe if you just fill the inputs with Speffz letters and usual buffers (UBL and DF) that'll take care of the issue. Users that use Speffz (most) would only have to click one button to get started.



I will be making the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 versions of this soon (hopefully). I've decided to redo the 3x3x3 version also, as all three will share a lot of common code. I have some changes in mind:

 the suggestion quoted
 when you go to change your letter scheme, it will also fill it in with your previous scheme so that you can easily make small changes
 order the edge pieces in priority of where to look for a new cycle break (similarly for corners, wings, centers)
 (possibly) display scramble in 2-d
 _EDIT_: generate scrambles (hopefully random state for 3x3x3, and random move sequences for the others)
If anybody has any requests, I would be happy to hear them, especially for ways to input/output corner twists and edge flips as a few people have pointed out that the way it currently works isn't ideal.

Finally, are there any other puzzles people would be interested in having this tool for (e.g. megaminx, 6x6x6, etc)? (Please don't say Square-1.)


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 11, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> I will be making the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 versions of this soon (hopefully). I've decided to redo the 3x3x3 version also, as all three will share a lot of common code. I have some changes in mind:
> 
> the suggestion quoted
> when you go to change your letter scheme, it will also fill it in with your previous scheme so that you can easily make small changes
> ...



lel pyraminx, square-2, 13x13, etc jk

But for real though, you should add a scrambler in the program itself and it generate the memo after you click a button. And add MBLD. Also, I would like to see the official WCA rules for BLD, and MBLD.

I know that I just gave a lot of suggestions, but if you are ever out of ideas to add, they are here.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 11, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> lel pyraminx, square-2, 13x13, etc jk
> 
> But for real though, you should add a scrambler in the program itself and it generate the memo after you click a button. And add MBLD. Also, I would like to see the official WCA rules for BLD, and MBLD.
> 
> I know that I just gave a lot of suggestions, but if you are ever out of ideas to add, they are here.



Oh right, I forgot to mention that 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 scrambles will be provided, basically just random move sequences though, not random state. If I'm going to provide scrambles for 3x3x3 (which I would definitely like) then they should really be random state, and I don't have a nice way to do that at the moment. I'll keep looking into it though.

Could you clarify what you mean by see the official rules? I suppose I will add MBLD.


----------

